# Australia's most orange snake



## Sdaji (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm just wondering what the most orange snake in Australia is (no, don't include your sunglow stripe Corns etc). I've seen a few including some pretty orange Tigers and one exceptional Eastern Brown. A couple of little Furinas have been quite orange and there are some reasonable Adders, Coastal Taipans, etc.

So if you are kind enough to indulge me, please give me your opinion or better still, post a picture.


----------



## snakecharma (Aug 19, 2008)

i have a beaut vibrant orange qld bhp at home not sure how she would stack up to what you have mentioned though 

if i get a chance tonight i'll take a few pics


----------



## caustichumor (Aug 19, 2008)

You should have also specified no fake tans!


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 19, 2008)

this is the best i got.

But i think some of those Wellsei would have to be the winners.


----------



## FAY (Aug 19, 2008)

colletts?


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 19, 2008)

A patternless Collett's would come close, but I've never seen one of those.

Nice broad head on that Furina  You might be right, perhaps the most orange Australian snake is a Death Adder.


----------



## Vincent (Aug 19, 2008)

This Coastal Taipan of mine is a nice orange.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Aug 19, 2008)

What a beautiful coastal Shane,,im green..
Here is a copperhead i pulled out of a beercan..


----------



## callith (Aug 19, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> What a beautiful coastal Shane,,im green..
> Here is a copperhead i pulled out of a beercan..



Must have been a big beer can


----------



## Perko (Aug 19, 2008)

Coral Snake maybe?


----------



## Kathryn_ (Aug 19, 2008)

Somewhere in the depths of the elapid thread is a bright yellow/orange inland taipan. I suspect it may have been radioactive.


----------



## caustichumor (Aug 19, 2008)

So far not one mention of Bredli? I have seen a couple of magnificently coloured Hypo Bredli that You could only call Orange!


----------



## TrueBlue (Aug 19, 2008)

heres a nice orange wellsi.


----------



## PeeGee (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm new to the reptile world, but I saw some nice pictures of a Uluru Woma? had a bright orange belly, I'm not sure if it was for real though..


----------



## BrownHash (Aug 19, 2008)

The most orange snake I've probably ever seen is a _Simoselaps minimus_. Other than that pobably a wellsi.

Shane that taipan is a beaut.


----------



## snakenurse (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a pic at home of a nice Keelback that is really orange, I will try remember to dig it out and post it when I finish work.


----------



## Vincent (Aug 19, 2008)

Here's a couple of Adders some might call orange.


----------



## -Peter (Aug 19, 2008)

I have seen an orange brown but then it would have been an orange wouldn't it. If I saw patternless colletts would probably look either like a brown mulga or a blue belly. Ive seen a reasonably orange mulga and a very orange taipan that my wife almost trod on though she swore it was hot pink. I put that down to adrenalin.
The orange bands on the heavily contrasting wellsii that Rob posted in another thread was pretty stunning. 
Nothing though that I would classify as a true orange though I think Im looking more at a saffron.


----------



## caustichumor (Aug 19, 2008)

An upside down water python perhaps?


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 19, 2008)

Some Boiga might be up there. I suspect it would have to be an elapid or colubrid. I used to have a vivid orange Keelback, and I've seen a few of them.

Interesting snakes  Thanks for indulging me  I think Shane's Taipan gets my vote for the most orange of the thread's pictures so far.


----------



## waruikazi (Aug 19, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Some Boiga might be up there. I suspect it would have to be an elapid or colubrid. I used to have a vivid orange Keelback, and I've seen a few of them.
> 
> Interesting snakes  Thanks for indulging me  I think Shane's Taipan gets my vote for the most orange of the thread's pictures so far.



I did catch a banded tree snake that was almost completely orange, it had a few small blotches of cream through its body. But i never took any pics of it.


----------



## snakenurse (Aug 19, 2008)

yer I have some nice orange boiga's. will post some pics tonight for ya Sdaji


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 19, 2008)

I am quite certain that this is not Australia's most orange individual, but someone just asked me if I was trying to imply that it was, so I'll point out that no, I'm not contemplating putting this one up as a contender or anything. I'm not sure I'd describe it as 'orange' anyway; to me it's more of a reddish colour, and I have others which I'd say are probably more orange. It is a beautiful snake I'm very fond of though.


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 19, 2008)

Aussies most orange snake would have to go to the ALLENS snake cant get anymore orange then that one ...........taste good too


----------



## bigguy (Aug 19, 2008)

The most orange snake I have ever witnessed was on a Western Brown near Elliott in the NT. The head was jet black, and every scale on the body was the most amazing fluro orange colour I have ever seen. Each orange scale was bordered with black trim.

Till this day I have never seen its equal on any elapid in Australia. Unfortunately, Marshall Black's camera had run out of power so a pic was impossible at the time. I never knew any Brown Snake could be that colourful.


----------



## CassM (Aug 19, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> I am quite certain that this is not Australia's most orange individual, but someone just asked me if I was trying to imply that it was, so I'll point out that no, I'm not contemplating putting this one up as a contender or anything. I'm not sure I'd describe it as 'orange' anyway; to me it's more of a reddish colour, and I have others which I'd say are probably more orange. It is a beautiful snake I'm very fond of though.




Absolutely stunning Adder Sdaji


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice adder sdaji, be great to have a bright green one........ hey.
cheers steve


----------



## cockney red (Aug 19, 2008)

Probably one of my orange Diamond morphs. Put some pics up ron.


----------



## jamgo (Aug 19, 2008)

very nice adder except for the broken band always the way.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 19, 2008)

jamgo said:


> very nice adder except for the broken band always the way.



Picky picky! Anyway, I didn't post that picture to talk about it, just to point out that it's not what I had in mind when I started the thread. I'm curious about orange snakes, not a sort of orangish reddish Adder  Shane's Adders look more orange than mine.

Anyone else have a vivid orange snake to show?


----------



## bredli84 (Aug 19, 2008)

not as orange as shanes taipan, or some of the adders in this thread but still orange


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Aug 19, 2008)

Not as orange as your adder JD but pretty none the less...


----------



## Lozza (Aug 19, 2008)

Den said:


> Not as orange as your adder JD but pretty none the less...


 aww that is so cute


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Aug 19, 2008)

Cute but cranky...


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 19, 2008)

Doesn't look it on the pic' but this stimmie is pretty orange "in the flesh". Granted not as orange as some of the snakes pictured though


----------



## Blackdog (Aug 19, 2008)

Definately not the most orange but a nice eastern brown just the same.


----------



## ssssmithy (Aug 19, 2008)

i guess some would call this orange....well... browny/orangy/yellowish lol

cant beat that coastal though shane. very nice.


----------



## snakenurse (Aug 20, 2008)

here's the Keelback and also a Western Hooded Scaly Foot


----------



## snakenurse (Aug 20, 2008)

here's another pic...can u pick what they are???

I wont bore u with heaps of boiga pics! If I find a fav orange one I will post!


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 20, 2008)

A baby Scaly-foot and a young elapid, one of the Western Pseudonajas?


----------



## snakenurse (Aug 20, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> A baby Scaly-foot and a young elapid, one of the Western Pseudonajas?


 
Of course u would get it right lol

$2 coin there so u can see how small they both are. Took those comparison pics for Rex to show ppl how similar they are. We get lots of 'western' calls here that are just pygo's or delma's. Easy to make a mistake though to the novice eye!


----------



## snakenurse (Aug 20, 2008)

ok here is 1 boiga pic...enjoy


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 20, 2008)

snakenurse said:


> Of course u would get it right lol
> 
> $2 coin there so u can see how small they both are. Took those comparison pics for Rex to show ppl how similar they are. We get lots of 'western' calls here that are just pygo's or delma's. Easy to make a mistake though to the novice eye!



When I was inspected by the department the staff were very friendly, but they thought my Scaly-foot was a young Eastern Brown. I had to repeatedly poke it in the face to convince them  Mine is mainly blue with a small amount of orange. Your orange one is also quite beautiful.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Very nice adder sdaji, be great to have a bright green one........ hey.
> cheers steve



I took this picture about two months ago, it's not photoshopped and the camera wasn't on a funny setting, although there might have been something funny about the lighting in the room. It's actually quite orange, probably more orange than the other one I posted a picture of.


----------



## Khagan (Aug 20, 2008)

snakenurse said:


> ok here is 1 boiga pic...enjoy



So cute with those big eyes !


----------

